# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ااستادات بطولة المحليين

## fanan

*  





افتتح الملعب عام 1957 واستضاف اول بطولة في تاريخ كاس الامم الافريقية وكانت المباراة الاولى بين السودان ومصر
يسع ل 16000

   افتتح الملعب يوم 30 نوفمبر 1964 بين فريقي المريخ ودينامو موسكو الروسي

يسع ل42250 متفرج


 



يسع ل 13000 متفرج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور يا فنان
استاد الخرطوم يسع 29000  متفرج بالقديم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جهد مقدر يافنان الفنان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يديك العافيه يافنان
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جميل يا فنان مشكووووووور !!
*

----------

